# Fernie Pow Pow



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

Love fernie, its an amazing hill!!!


here is a vid of the early season powder!
GoPRO HERO2 - Fernie - First Day POW POW - YouTube


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Fernie must be one hell of a hill! You posted this 4 times and created a new thread?

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/search.php?searchid=942808


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

*Yes*

Yes sir! and i also did it for shameless promotion for my Youtube video,


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

*youtube*

here is a way to big cliff i went off at sunshine way to fast...

GoPRO HERO2 - Snowboarding - Sunshine Charging - YouTube

powder is your friend!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice, nothing like dropping cliffs into deep pow


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Only been to Fernie once, and it was 12+ years ago, but I remember it was badass! Lots of gnarly terrain.

My buddy and I ducked a rope and ended up at the top of a massive cliff (semi-intentionally), and as we were trying to figure out what to do, ski patrol showed up and had us repel down a portion of it! 

I'd love to go back :thumbsup:


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

*New Vid*

Here is from the big dump last weekend

GoPRO Snowboarding - Fernie - Timber to White Pass - Fast Lane - Lift Line - YouTube

148cm in 7 days!!!


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

*Secret Stash*

here is yet another fernie video i made

Fernie - Secret Stash - YouTube


----------

